# angeln in Spanien



## manitu (9. April 2002)

Hallo Leutz.
Ich hab eventuell nächstes jahr mal nach spanien zu fahren - nähe barcelona oder so. mich würde interessieren wie da die angelmöglichkeiten sind vor allem im meer.
fische methoden köder berechtigungen kosten und so weiter.
hab mich damit noch nie beschäftigt und würd mich über jede info freuen. 
gruss manitu


----------



## Frankenfischer (10. April 2002)

Hey manitu,
es gibt ein Sonderheft von Blinker "Angeln in Spanien". Da ist alles drin was Du brauchst. Zu beziehen ist das Heft über den Jahr Verlag.

Grüsse aus dem neuen fränkischen Seenland
vom Frankenfischer


----------



## elefant (12. April 2002)

hallo manitu
ich kann dir nur (wärmstens)den ort :hospitalet del infant an der costa dorada empfehlen!besonders zur reisezeit mitte september-ende oktober.(ca.160km von barcelona)
dort ist alles möglich(weiß ja nicht,was du bevorzugst)!
1.strandangeln (aber feiner,als unser brandungsangeln)
2.meeresangeln in felsbuchten+in kl.+größ.häven
3.meeresangeln vom boot aus (bootsvermietung,auch mit guide bzw.bootsführer)
4.angeln im rio ebro-gut erreichbar.aber finden von guten angelstellen ist nich so einfach.
5.ist auch ideal,wenn du mitfahrer hast,die nicht so sehr angelfanatisch sind(schöner strand-badeurlaub+nicht so sehr überfüllt)
        ------------------------------------
außerdem geht auch riomar,im ebrodelta.das besteht nur aus ferienhäusern+einkaufsmöglichkeiten+natürlich gaststätten.
dort ist aber oft mückenplage!! (abend&acute;s am meer dann fast unmöglich-authan hilft dann auch nur ca.1h!!!
dort aber sehr gut boot zu mieten.früh in der mündung dann gutes angeln auf meeresraubfisch.
fischereilizenz selbst besorgen ist schwierig!
besser über einen veranstalter mitbuchen.
vom angelladen in riomar bekommst du allerdings nun auch angellizenzen -dauert1-2tage.......
-------------gruß martin----------


----------



## masch1 (5. Mai 2002)

Hallo manitu

Ich fahr in 10 Tagen nach Spanien zwischen Barcelona und Zaragoza (ca.100km nach Barcelona) an den Ebro genauer gesagt seine beiden Stauseen den Meqinenza und den Riba Roja See.
Freunde von mir waren vor 3Wochen da und haben toll gefangen
Zander satt 100 St. über 50 cm der größte 86 cm  :q  :q 
Waller 13 St. über 100 cm der gößte 214 cm und 190 cm  :z :z 
Ende Mai kann ich an dieser Stelle mehr Berichten meine Eindrücke meine Fänge natürlich mit Bildern.

Übrigens fahr ich mit Familie (Frau :k  und 3 Söhne #a
19,17,8 Jahre alt)
Sollauch eine hervorragende Weingegend sein #2
*noch 10 Tage *


----------



## masch1 (16. Mai 2002)

Hi @ all Ich Meld mich Jetzt für ne Woche  ab Morgen gets los nach Caspe am Ebrostausee ich hoff ich kann euch ne menge toller Bildchen mitbringen #h bis nächste Woche


----------

